# 2nd installment of Gma's indoor winter gardening thread (Sulcata)



## Odin's Gma (Aug 22, 2015)

Sadly, it is nearly that time of year again up here in Minnesota, and preparations need to move into high gear to ensure another plentiful (and delicious) winter for the ever-hungry Odin.

Last years thread:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/gmas-indoor-winter-gardening-and-sulcata-brag-thread.112815/

Of course the indoor gardening never really stopped, much of it moved onto the deck, but as the nights get cooler the plants need to start moving in to get acclimated. and right now the indoor and outdoor temps are pretty similar. Last year I waited until later in the year, right around first frost, and I think the shock was too much for some of them. They all survived, but they had a rough month or two, so this year I am starting earlier. Also, we will still be able to take him outside for at least another month, maybe more, so, if the plants don't do well with the move, hopefully they will start bouncing back before we are relying on them full time _*fingers crossed*_
I dug up a small mallow I intend to bring in, and moved some established weeds into his garden trays, and while I mucked around in the garden and on the deck, Odin happily munched and dug



I brought in the massive amount of opuntia because we have a big storm moving in and a lot of rain projected for the coming days. We have had a lot of rain the last month and I lost several of them to rot during the wet conditions, but I saved most of the smaller pad growth and replanted them.



The aloe vera has been thrilled to have NOT been munched all summer and has reproduced like crazy!
Odin adores it, but because of the bounty outside we rarely gave him any all summer.



The new types of aloe I bought in the spring are doing so well that 2 of the 4 are flowering! And it has been nearly long enough to allow munching. He has yet to try any of them yet (bought from a gardening center) so I am curious to see if he enjoys them as much as the aloe vera




The darn agave is still miniscule, but still growing. At this rate I don't see him tasting any of that until next winter at least. Heck, maybe not until next decade!




And, yes, there is ANOTHER smaller pot of opuntia and even more aloe vera (don't judge!) along with a pot of sempervivum (hens and chicks, house leeks)



The hardy Macrohiza cactus that I started from seed is adorable, but just too small to put outside for the winter. I have more seed that I can't decide if I should direct sow outside, or sprout inside. Hmm....



More aloe vera and african violets, another thing he hasn't had all summer.



And MORE african violet.



And, of course, a few more types of opuntia. These were purchased from a garden center months ago also, so they are not yet nom-able, but soon!



And, as usual, all of my hard work made Odin very sleepy




Rough life this one has...

I still have the 2 hibiscus that will need to come in (one big and one small), along with his garden trays. The small mulberry bushes I will bring in for a while and then winter in the garage for a time, but I don't know that I will dig up and bring in anything else. I still have seed for everything that is growing in the playpen so I think I will just continue to seed his trays as needed. We shall see!
I am also looking into grow lights for some of the sun loving plants. In addition, my son is putting together plans for a much larger indoor enclosure that we will be beginning soon. So exciting!


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm starting to set up stuff indoors too...but I stink at it...so I'll be following along with you to steal your ideas


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice you have such a green thumb. That looks like a lot for him, he's going to eat good. I want to see how you house all this stuff when he is much larger. You will have to build another house just for the plants. Btw, why are you bringing in the mulberry? I have the fruitless ones and they are planted in my yard and stay there all winter. I am in zone 5. I think you get it much worst there in the winter then here in chicago, but I think they are still winter safe.?
Very cute pics of Odin


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, you've been busy! So much work. I'm glad I live in California!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 22, 2015)

And here is the seed for the winter:



Includes:
White clover
red clover
crimson clover
ryegrass
red fescue
pennigton ryegrass
kentucky bluegrass
catgrass
nodding fescue
wild timothy grass
buffalo grass
blue grama (grass)
trefoil
chicory
another clover mix with 6 kinds of clover
english plantain
variegated plantain
common plantain
purslane
common dandelion
red rib dandelion
rose mallow
cilantro 
lavendar
pansy
petunia
carrot
chamomile
radish 
rosemary
beet
mesclun
pumpkin
summer squash 
arugula
winter squash
watermelon
cucumber
spinach
kale
swiss chard
nasturtium
marsh mallow
marigold
viola
zinnia
chrysanthemum
basil
thyme

I think that's all....for now.....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 22, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I'm starting to set up stuff indoors too...but I stink at it...so I'll be following along with you to steal your ideas



Steal away, that's why I am posting!



wellington said:


> Nice you have such a green thumb. That looks like a lot for him, he's going to eat good. I want to see how you house all this stuff when he is much larger. You will have to build another house just for the plants. Btw, why are you bringing in the mulberry? I have the fruitless ones and they are planted in my yard and stay there all winter. I am in zone 5. I think you get it much worst there in the winter then here in chicago, but I think they are still winter safe.?
> Very cute pics of Odin



It is a lot for him now, but I need to practice! And maybe clear half the house of the human belongings...
I have 2 types of mulberry, one that is hardy to zone 5 (the little bushes), and one that is hardy to zone 4 (seeds). The zone 5 one I will winter in the garage, the seeds for the zone 4 variety I will direct sow outside soon.



Big Charlie said:


> Wow, you've been busy! So much work. I'm glad I live in California!



You are lucky, the larger he gets the more of a commitment this will be, but with that face how can I say no!?!


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> And here is the seed for the winter:
> View attachment 144971
> 
> 
> ...


So you are going to grow all of this inside??? Or some out and some in?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 22, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> So you are going to grow all of this inside??? Or some out and some in?


I have been growing all of it outside all summer and much of it indoor in his garden trays last winter and will again this winter. Some things, like the nasturtium, didn't do well indoors last year so I probably won't bother with it this year, and for the squash and cucs (etc.) he is more interested in the flowers than the leaves so I may skip those too, but we will see!

edit to add:
We use @1'x2' seed trays that we change out about every week in his indoor enclosure so he can graze freely all day. When I pull one I randomly reseed it with whatever I grab, and in 4 weeks he mows it. It worked well last year.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 22, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I have been growing all of it outside all summer and much of it indoor in his garden trays last winter and will again this winter. Some things, like the nasturtium, didn't do well indoors last year so I probably won't bother with it this year, and for the squash and cucs (etc.) he is more interested in the flowers than the leaves so I may skip those too, but we will see!
> 
> edit to add:
> We use @1'x2' seed trays that we change out about every week in his indoor enclosure so he can graze freely all day. When I pull one I randomly reseed it with whatever I grab, and in 4 weeks he mows it. It worked well last year.


I almost ordered seed trays online the other day. Are the ones with or without drainage holes better?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 22, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I almost ordered seed trays online the other day. Are the ones with or without drainage holes better?


I use the ones without drainage holes to help preserve the wood of his enclosure and avoid a mold situation. I also have the domes to cover them when sprouting new seeds indoors. I haven't used them while the trays have been outside, but indoors they sped up the sprouting.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 22, 2015)

Still to deal with:
My big, old hibiscus, taller than me by a good bit, at nearly 6 feet tall (with pot) after a hard pruning this spring thanks to a hard late frost.



It is preparing to bloom out of control! I can't wait!



New tiny hibiscus that I purchased in the spring from a garden center, so it is not yet food, but it will be by winter!
(when I buy new plants I change all the dirt and let them grow for at least 6 months without feeding them to Odin to work out systemic pesticides)



Little mulberry bushes, only about 18 inches tall right now.



One of Odin's garden trays. Currently outside.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you ever grown wild chicory indoors? I have a few in my yard and am thinking about digging them up if they'll survive the winter inside.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 23, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Have you ever grown wild chicory indoors? I have a few in my yard and am thinking about digging them up if they'll survive the winter inside.


It's in one of my seed mixes, but to be honest I have no idea if it ever sprouted. I just throw in the seeds and when a tray is grown I give it to the beast and he eats it down to the dirt. The easiest and quickest things to sprout and grow have been the grasses, lettuces,clovers and radish. Plenty of other things on the list have done well, they have just taken more time.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 23, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> It's in one of my seed mixes, but to be honest I have no idea if it ever sprouted. I just throw in the seeds and when a tray is grown I give it to the beast and he eats it down to the dirt. The easiest and quickest things to sprout and grow have been the grasses, lettuces,clovers and radish. Plenty of other things on the list have done well, they have just taken more time.


Ok I'm going to give it a go...I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 23, 2015)

Alright...I've been online all morning trying to find seed trays to order...they are seemingly hard to come by when you only want a few...can I ask where you got yours?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 23, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Alright...I've been online all morning trying to find seed trays to order...they are seemingly hard to come by when you only want a few...can I ask where you got yours?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058PTK6M/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

This seller has different size packs. I double them up because when they are full of plants and wet dirt they get pretty heavy.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks...I just ordered the 10 pack


----------



## ShannonC (Aug 23, 2015)

I have started my indoor growing ventures as well! I live in the south, so I still have time, but I wanted to make sure some of the things I wanted to try will work. I am digging up favorite weeds to grow under lights indoors, in hopes that I will be able to pick and feed. I have some under regular fluorescent, some under LED's and some under some full spectrum bulbs. None have heat, as I think paying for heat would diminish my savings.....I am hoping that our house temps will suffice. With six mouths to feed, I am trying every trick I can think of!! We also have a fall crop of mustard greens, turnip greens and a little kale. (these have come up from the seeds we planted LAST spring......this is the fourth crop from the same planting!!)

I also have several tropical Hibiscus to bring inside for the winter, as well as Aloe, Purslane, Opuntia (PLENTY) and African Violets.

I also have some of their favorite weeds growing in Earthboxes inside the outdoor Russian enclosure that I hope to bring inside the garage and pull from for a while, before it gets TOO cold. I grow them in the boxes because they thrive in them with the constant access to water!!! It's my sure-fire way to have plenty of variety for their food trays, in addition to the grazing. I have three Earthboxes going right now, and I'm in the process of setting up two more. Right now I have one with Dandelions, one with wild Violet, and one with a mixture of the two. I plan to use the other two for Plantain and clover.

My husband says I have become the mad plant lady!! LOL...... Of course, it's all about the tortoises!!! (but I am also in the midst of building a fully planted vivarium for my Whites Tree Frogs, so I have tropical plants all over the place too!!)

Whew!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 25, 2015)

ShannonC said:


> My husband says I have become the mad plant lady!! LOL...... Of course, it's all about the tortoises!!!
> 
> Whew!!


You are not alone! Every time I come home with another plant or more seeds my husband gives me "the look" and says "Really? You need more?" And then walks away shaking his head. I don't even answer, just smile.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 26, 2015)

Everything is looking great! I've struggled a bit with Crimson clover and Marsh mallow. I'm not sure if it's my specific batch of seeds or what. Please let me know how yours works out for you.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 26, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> And here is the seed for the winter:
> View attachment 144971
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Although, I wouldn't bother with any of the herbs and teas unless you're doing it for yourself. -Yummy people food, icky tortoise food


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 26, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Everything is looking great! I've struggled a bit with Crimson clover and Marsh mallow. I'm not sure if it's my specific batch of seeds or what. Please let me know how yours works out for you.


I have had great luck with the crimson clover outside, we shall see what happens inside. I have noticed that is preference is for the red clover first, white second, and he rarely touches the crimson. 
I have also had no luck with the marsh mallow, at least not that I have noticed. It's hard to tell when he eats every seedling he comes across before I can identify which mallow it is.



Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds great! Although, I wouldn't bother with any of the herbs and teas unless you're doing it for yourself. -Yummy people food, icky tortoise food


It is mainly for me, but not for the reason you think. I like to throw in a little something that he doesn't eat in every tray mainly because they always look so sad and barren at the end of the week. The little leftover touches of green make it seem...hopeful? Like he hasn't managed to destroy _everything_ I worked so hard to grow. Weird?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 29, 2015)

Today I had to repot the big hibiscus. Yes, I know I just did that about 6 months ago, but it needed to be done again. It went from a 16 inch pot to a 20.
I really worked up a sweat! (lies! I made my kid do the heavy lifting!)



The little hibiscus is also due, but I was in the mood for sauerkraut, polska kielbasa and roasted potatoes, and when I need to cook, I need to cook.



Before the cooking began I also changed out his garden tray and replanted the one I removed, so it was a productive day. It will not be from here on out.


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 28, 2015)

How is everyone's winter gardening coming along?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 1, 2015)

MichaelaW said:


> How is everyone's winter gardening coming along?


Well, not as well as I would like! Much of the indoor stuff is now in Odin's new greenhouse enclosure and he is hell-bent on not letting anything grow more than an inch!
Ooh! I also just got wheatgrass seeds to try, just planted them a couple days ago so I don't know if they will grow well or be a hit with the Mighty eating -Machine...I mean Odin, but I will try and update more this weekend.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 5, 2015)

Indoor gardening not going as well as I had hoped. I asked Odin, very gently, if he could please allow something, _anything _in his greenhouse to grow. He took a huge poop and gave me this look:




You can see hundreds of freshly sprouted seedlings....again...they don't last long Also, in the back center of the photo you can see that sad, yellowing banana leaf. Yeah. That is my adorable super dwarf that I was so pleased with and that WAS growing so well. He has knocked it down and trampled the poor thing. I don't think it's going to make it. I ordered 2 more ( http://green2995.stores.yahoo.net/bananaplants.html ). One for the greenhouse and one for the house, just to hedge my bets.



Half of the little hibiscus has died off because......



He decided that behind the hibiscus was the best place for his new burrow, so half of the roots are exposed. This is just after I backfilled a bit with coco coir. sigh.



On th eplus side! Everything outside of his domain is going gangbusters! Mr. Hibiscus has fully leafed out again after his dramatic fall pruning, and the ice cream banana plant is nearly 3 feet tall now!



My two hardy cactus are tiny and adorable and will go outside in the spring.



The agave that I have been babying for nearly a year finally look like little plants and will have to be moved to their own pots soon. YAY!



Three of my four new varieties of aloe are growing like crazy and are also in need of repotting!



The 4th new aloe is still small, but doing well, and in the background you can see that one of my 2 large pots of aloe vera are still completely out of control!



The second pot of aloe vera along with 2 of the 4 african violets are also strong and healthy



And the massive amount of Opuntia have taken over my kitchen island. They will slowly be moved, as needed, into the enclosure.
Of the three I originally planted in his enclosure, only one remains.




So, the lesson is, everything grows indoors as long as you keep it away from the Mighty Odin, destroyer of all things green. :/


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 6, 2015)

A wonderful winter day for indoor gardening!
As I mentioned last time, three of the 4 aloes were in desperate need of repotting, the agave were itching for a little more legroom and the enclosure needed a couple more opuntia, so I threw a pork roast in the oven and got to work!

(with beer, because days off to garden practically demand it!)



Like I said, the aloe NEEDED it




The agave just wanted a pretty pot to show off in.



I also keep some herbs that I don't share with the beast. Basil, and of course, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme.
Some of you older folks are singing it as you read it, aren't ya? 



Also some chives alongside my baby hardy opunita and the newly repotted aloe and agave, with the back-up food trays on the two lower shelves.



And the other two aloe happily cheering up my living room.



Two of the smaller opuntia transplanted into the enclosure and his food dish scrubbed clean in the hottest water my hands can take (which is ridiculously hot from years of working in kitchens)



And Master Odin resting happily in his burrow under the dead half of my once beautiful little hibiscus. *sigh*



Surprisingly productive day for this tort Gma! Cant't wait until the new super dwarf banana plants arrive. I tried to right the one in his enclosure today and found it snapped off at the base. It looked like_ something _had been chewing on it. Hmm......wonder who?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 8, 2015)

I have to gush and plug something here, so pardon the interruption from tort love, but this company, oh my!
I have mentioned in in this thread and at least one other that I fairly recently purchased a couple of banana plants for the beast, well, the ice cream banana plant is doing wonderfully but Odin destroyed the one in the greenhouse so I ordered a couple more super dwarfs the other day to replace the one.
Today the owner called me to verify my shipping address. I missed the call and called back within a few minutes and he personally answered the phone. He was absolutely lovely, and encouraged me to call him back if I had any questions or issues in the future as far as care goes. 
That is the kind of customer service that you so rarely see these days. So, if anyone is interested in banana plants, I know a guy, and his name is Ted.
http://www.greenhousebusiness.com/bananaplants.html


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 12, 2015)

New banana plants arrived yesterday, and, as expected, are absolute perfection!
One went into the greenhouse:





Although someone was not happy with humans digging in the Odin-only dig zone of his greenhouse:




And the other is in a pot, safely away from the chewing and stomping. Please don't tell him, there is no telling what he would do if he knew of the secret cache of food I have been hiding from him.
In the foreground is the new baby super-dwarf banana, and in the back, next to Mr. Hibiscus, is the gorgeous ice cream banana plant, which at this pace, will make Mr. Hibiscus look like a little guy in no time!



Two other plants in his enclosure are actually doing remarkably well, the spider plant and the aloe vera! 





It's weird about the aloe; in his last enclosure they didn't survive for more that a few weeks, but these are still the original ones I planted in there a couple months ago!
I imagine part of that is the fact that we have been giving him near daily salads in an attempt to distract him enough to allow things to grow, but it has always been one of his favorites, so it is quite unexpected. He does eat it, as you can see by the stalk-stubs around the bottom, but his focus seems to be the thousands of poor seedlings that barely get a chance to sprout before he nibbles them into the dirt.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 12, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> New banana plants arrived yesterday, and, as expected, are absolute perfection!
> One went into the greenhouse:
> View attachment 158462
> View attachment 158463
> ...


 Well impressed just doesn't cover it. This is amazing. My internet is on the blink, so I'm struggling to get all your posts open. A lot of the text is missing. 
Do you grow bromeliads at all? Im sure I read somewhere that redfoots eat these in the wild.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well impressed just doesn't cover it. This is amazing. My internet is on the blink, so I'm struggling to get all your posts open. A lot of the text is missing.
> Do you grow bromeliads at all? Im sure I read somewhere that redfoots eat these in the wild.


Just the one, it is in the corner of the "dry" box next to the ramp. Not sure of the type, but it was at deaths door when I transplanted it, and, to be honest, I am still not entirely sure it is alive now, It is such a strange plant!  
When I transplanted it I was fairly certain it was completely dead, yet it remains green, and it_ may_ even have new growth, so what do I know?

He chomps on it occasionally, and the other day ripped off a whole dead petal/leaf for no good reason and dragged it across the enclosure.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 12, 2015)

Here it is. It seems to be alive?
Maybe?


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 12, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Here it is. It seems to be alive?
> Maybe?
> View attachment 158495


I find your posts so interesting to read. I know I shouldn't laugh but I can't help it at times. You are in a constant battle with your greedy mighty tort. He eats everything. 
Oh, and he tidies up all the dead leaves.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I find your posts so interesting to read. I know I shouldn't laugh but I can't help it at times. You are in a constant battle with your greedy mighty tort. He eats everything.
> Oh, and he tidies up all the dead leaves.


Laughing is good, heck, I laugh when I type some of these! 
He is just such an enigma to me. I'm a Mom at heart, I was long before I had my first kid. I want to feed beings and care for them and make sure those beings are happy and healthy. With most (human, canine, feline, avian, etc.) I get feedback in the form of words, or snuggles or attention seeking behavior.
From Odin, I get "the look" if I get anything at all.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Dec 27, 2015)

The battle for green continues.....

*sigh*
Everything that sprouts gets eaten and trampled in short order, so it is being reseeded at least every week, but there are bits that are so far escaping his wrath and continue to grow! Back in the corner around the new banana plant there is a nice, healthy stand of grasses that are holding strong, well, holding strong vertically.....but it's something!



Today I added my little parlor palm into the greenhouse, mainly to cheer me up....



It did not cheer Odin up. Oh how he loathes me digging in his dirt. 
And the poor little hibiscus! I would like to relocate it, but I don't want to incur the wrath of the Mighty Odin 



I also added a few new spider babies into another corner, hopefully they will take.



The plants in the dry box are doing well, except for the fact that he keeps uprooting the opuntia and I have to continually replant them, but they aren't lunch (yet) so I am counting it as a win!



And the transition box is getting some nice tufts of (flattened) grass between the spider plants, also a win!



Mr. Hibsicus and his BFF Billy Banana (he needed a name, don't judge!) are doing beautifully upstairs and the geranium is coming back and even flowering after the early frost damage.



Little Betsy banana is also stunning, and safe from you know who....safer than the wood on my sliding doors from the pesky claw sharpening of the resident felines 



And it seems no matter how often I clip from the opuntia forest they continue to produce! Best purchase ever!



I am starting to consider blocking off portions of the greenhouse just to give the poor seedlings a break. It's as though Odin thinks tasty food just grows on trees!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 2, 2016)

The aloe situation is once again out of control, so a certain lucky little tort got some more transplants of both aloe and opuntia in his enclosure today!




And the three still-overgrown pots of aloe have a little bit more legroom






It also seems that after months of seeding and hoping we _may _actually be getting some of the grass to withstand Odin's barrage of stomping and chomping! Of course at this rate by the time it is lush and green it will probably be spring, but hey, I will take what I can get!
Also, as you can see, the newly added parlor palm and mini-banana plant are doing beautifully!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 3, 2016)

Apparently Odin's morning salad was not entirely to his liking, despite the fact that he got a couple of fresh, juicy chunks of opuntia fruit. I went to check on him and he had uprooted a couple of the smaller aloe I planted yesterday, munched them and dragged one around the enclosure. 




He toppled one of the new opuntia, ate the tender young growth off the top, and left it for dead (I replanted it)





THEN stormed into the greenhouse and munched a few of the brand new pumpkin seedlings that had jest barely broken the surface.




Of course when I caught him he gave me the look that clearly said "What? I was not eating those delicious new seedlings, that was some other tortoise, I just came over here and found them this way!"

And then turned away from me to finish them off:




In other news, I think it's time the old concrete hide comes out:





It was adorable while it lasted: Awwww


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, the opuntia that Odin knocked down and munched the new growth off of this morning is now gone. It was there an hour ago when I put him back in the enclosure after his bath and just now when brought him his dinner snack salad there was nothing left but the bottom half inch with the roots. It _was_ about 4-5 inches tall and almost 3 inches wide. 

Some torts just wanna watch the world burn.....

*sigh*


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 4, 2016)

This is what I came home to:


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 9, 2016)

The battle for green wages on.
Last week there were 6 opuntia and at least 5 aloe plants in his dry box, this is what that same corner looks like now:



He has waged a one-tort war of anything attempting to grow in that area, he has won, and he is pleased




There are still two of the original 3 opuntia remaining (he took out the third yesterday when I was at work) and I have concerns they won't fare much better than their fallen brethren:




Fortunately his annihilation campaign in the dry box has given the greenhouse and the middle box a bit of a respite!

The greenhouse actually has more green than brown! (just barely, but it's something)



There are grass and clover patches all over, desperately trying to get a foothold.....



Before they succumb to the beak and talons of the Mighty one....



The banana has remained untouched, for now



And he has shown zero interest in the parlor palm



The poor hibiscus is still just a shell of a plant, but one of the spider babies I planted beneath it is taking hold and coming along beautifully! His partner was found mangled and uprooted halfway across the greenhouse the other day. 



The babies I planted in the other corner are coming along more slowly, but they seem to be taking...for now




And the middle box is, at least temporarily, half-grassy. 
Although one of the newly planted aloe is mysteriously MIA...hmm.....




You be the judge, are these are the eyes of a remorseless stone-(plant)-killer, or an innocent shelled angel who is clearly being framed by the evil, feline contingent in the house?
Dun, dun, DUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 9, 2016)

Seriously? SERIOUSLY?!? It hasn't even been 8 hours!




And then _*I *_get this look when I bring him his food? Really?






He is exasperating!

In other news, he is becoming increasingly territorial. He not only immediately runs down and mounts his food as if protecting it, I think if I left my hand in there for any length of time he might ram it or bite it or something. The funniest part is once he mount and flattens it he realizes he can no longer eat it so he has do do his angry re-positioning twirl to get the food in his face. Silly tort.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 23, 2016)

The snack trays are doing well despite how often they are clipped for Odin's salads. I am taking a break from using them for a week or two in the hopes that they fill out a bit more:



And Billy and Betsy banana are doing beautifully! As you can see, Billy will be looking down on Mr. Hibiscus in no time. 



And the Opuntia forest continues to put out new growth. I think today I may move another one or two down into Odin's winter wonderland, I will get photos of that later. It is finally starting to look like I had envisioned it!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 26, 2016)

Sunday:




Tonight:



Broken-hearted about covers it. I have been feeding him leaves, why did he have to take the whole plant down!?!

*sigh*

Big jerk.....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, I guess I am as stubborn as Odin, because I ordered two more banana plants for the enclosure along with a bunch of other plants and seeds to mix things up a bit for the remainder of our long winter. But this time, I am going to build tiny fences for the stalks! HA, take that, Odin the destroyer!

HE WILL NOT BEAT ME!!!!!!!!

For delivery within the next couple of weeks:

Plants:
1 dwarf mulberry
2 Super dwarf banana plants
Muscadine grape
Boston fern
Golden raspberry
10 bare root Strawberry plants

If they survive, some of these will likely go outside in the spring, but I won't hold my breath

Seeds
More dandelion seeds
Dichondra seed
Milk thistle seeds
Marsh marigold

I also order 3 terrarium plants for our crested geckos newly upgraded digs, but I don't know what they will be. I really only need one or two for the gecko so I am hoping at least one will be something I can add to Odin's greenhouse.

A few of these are new to me, and to Odin, but you know me, I am always looking for variety for my little guy.

I am going to have to become a master tiny fence builder. 

(More ideas for you @Anyfoot )


----------



## MPRC (Jan 30, 2016)

My banana plant only lasted a hot minute after I gave it to my Redfoot and he is so annoyingly picky. He won't eat a bowl of greens, but give him a $18 fancy organic plant that you expect to be decor and it must die.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 30, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> My banana plant only lasted a hot minute after I gave it to my Redfoot and he is so annoyingly picky. He won't eat a bowl of greens, but give him a $18 fancy organic plant that you expect to be decor and it must die.


I knew it would be food, I was just hoping that he would go after the leaves instead of the stalk. It was a foolish dream. 

I hope fences work....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 30, 2016)

I moved one of the large opuntia into his enclosure and removed the last remaining small one that looked too sad for words. This was his reaction:




See that look on his face?




That threatening and borderline maniacal expression very clearly says "Snack now or the opuntia gets it. Your choice, Human."




Odin 1 - Human-0


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 30, 2016)

Apparently the snack wasn't enough.....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 31, 2016)

The new banana plants aren't here yet, but this is what I have in mind as my banana protectors. Popsicle sticks and 24 gauge steel wire.
Couldn't be more cheap or simple. I will sink the wire free end into the soil for stability and make them big enough around to not impede the growth of the stalk. The sticks are close enough together that he can't get his vicious beak in between them.

What do you think? Workable or back to the drawing board?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 5, 2016)

I am so excited I could burst!
Unfortunately, I don't know if I have the energy do do it. 

In the last two days my banana plants, the mulberry, the raspberry, the grape and the strawberry plants were delivered! I ended up cancelling the fern for now because they wouldn't risk shipping with the current temps, but obviously I have more than enough to play with this weekend!
I have the two fences for the bananas, and am toying with the idea of making fences for the mulberry, grape and raspberry also, but I haven't decided yet. The grape and the raspberry are nothing more than twigs and roots at the moment anyway, and the strawberry are just roots with nubs, so I am thinking I may start them up here and then move them into the enclosure? I just can't decide!

I also got the terrarium plants! They are adorably miniature, and only one I am fairly certain is tort safe, one I would say is certainly not, and one requires more research before I decide what goes where. The plants they sent are : Peperomia, Hypoestes and Coffee? Pretty sure I read that Peperomia is safe, does anyone know about Hypoestes? @Yvonne G or @Iochroma ?
I have to assume that coffee, if that is indeed what it is, is not safe for reptiles to eat, but would it be safe for those that don't eat the plants? Namely our Crested Gecko?

Here is a pic of the terrarium plants:


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 6, 2016)

OH NO! She is at it again!
I was so excited to get started I was up well before dawn to do it!

Two super dwarf bananas, a muscadine grape, a golden raspberry, a dwarf mulberry and 5 strawberry plants, along with a boatload of fresh seeds



The bananas are safely caged (I hope), and the little twig behind them is the grape, with the tall skinny mulberry to the front left



Take THAT Odin the Destroyer!



Oh shoot! I think he heard me! 



The wandering jew is doing beautifully in it's over-burrow perch



And my poor, silly, leggy pumpkin seedlings...*sigh*. The grow lights are ever so slowly on their way, which will hopefully improve their growth, but they are for food, not for looks, so it is what it is. On the plus side, at least up there they will have the opportunity to put out real leaves! On the greenhouse floor that is a distant dream.



The strawberries are dotted around the greenhouse, and the raspberry is between the mulberry and the palm, also just a twig at the moment. OH! And when I unwrapped it I found they had sent me TWO raspberries! So I will pot up the 2nd one upstairs along with the rest of the strawberries. SO exciting!

20 degrees outside and nearly two feet of snow on the ground and I have fresh dirt under my fingernails, this is the life!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 7, 2016)

Grow lights arrived!



Installation details here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-indoor-oasis-the-build.128248/page-11


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a feeling that Odin the Destroyer is planning a rampage. See the look on his face and the lean of the banana fences and the mulberry?




He isn't looking at me, he is looking at those gorgeous mulberry sprouts.....



But now is not the time, not when crazy food lady is pointing the camera at him



Maybe I will nibble this to throw her off track?



No, I will wait, wait until she is asleep, or at work, and I will have my prize......



And the hibiscus too, oh yes, I will have it all.....



He has nibbled every strawberry plant down to the ground every time they put out a leaflet, and either the grape and raspberry haven't put out any buds, or he has eaten them the second they have sprouted. I think I may pull them both and move them upstairs for a while. I have backups of the strawberry and raspberry already upstairs, but with the look on his face I won't be putting them in there any time soon! I will continue to fight the fight!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 21, 2016)

I was not wrong to have concerns. I went down and pulled the raspberry and grape and moved them upstairs to see if they still have a chance, and In place of the grape I added a small hibiscus that I rooted last summer. It was about a foot tall and looked very much like the mulberry, a long twig with leaves. Well, I checked in on him a few hours later and he was once again in the corner behind the bananas (where I put the new hibiscus). The hibiscus was nowhere to be seen! I waited until he moved and, sure enough, he had trampled and bent it down to the ground to munch all the leaves off of it!




In addition to that, he managed to eat all the leaves off of one of the branches of the other hibiscus in front of his burrow! Only way he could do that is to also pin it down somehow, and the branch on that is much larger, so I was surprised.





He also trampled / ate all of the long grass and plants that have been doing wonderfully in the middle of the greenhouse box, BUT! He has not yet managed to take down my tiny fences! 




And I still have months to go in the epic battle between my gardening and Odin's appetite. 

I am not delusional, I do not expect to win.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 21, 2016)

Odin's Gma said:


> I was not wrong to have concerns. I went down and pulled the raspberry and grape and moved them upstairs to see if they still have a chance, and In place of the grape I added a small hibiscus that I rooted last summer. It was about a foot tall and looked very much like the mulberry, a long twig with leaves. Well, I checked in on him a few hours later and he was once again in the corner behind the bananas (where I put the new hibiscus). The hibiscus was nowhere to be seen! I waited until he moved and, sure enough, he had trampled and bent it down to the ground to munch all the leaves off of it!
> View attachment 165704
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent read as usual. Had me in hysterics at times. Cheered me up.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Excellent read as usual. Had me in hysterics at times. Cheered me up.


I'm sorry to hear you needed cheering up, but I am sure glad I could help! 

Other indoor gardening news: I found slugs in the greenhouse yesterday, they must have come in with one of the new plants I added in the last few weeks as I have never seen one in there before, and we don't often see them in the yard due to our sandy soil. I dusted a bit of diatomaceous earth and will hand pick if I see any more, between my actions and Odin's indiscriminate munching, I can't imagine they will be long for this world. 

The upstairs gardening is going along much better than the greenhouse gardening!
As was the case last year, I have a wall of plants along the deck doors vying for the low winter sun, and they are doing beautifully! The banana plants are gorgeous, and the larger one, Billy (the ice cream banana) is now taller than Mr. Hibiscus!



And some of the back-up strawberry plants are flowering already! I tried to tell Odin that if he had just been patient and let at least ONE continue to grow, he would have flowers to munch on now, but he refused to discuss the matter. So rude!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Feb 29, 2016)

The cute little mulberry that I planted less than a month ago was doing beautifully!
Was.
This morning it had 20-30 leaves. This evening it has one.
ONE!
I'm not taking a picture, it is just too pathetic. It looks like Charlie Brown's Christmas tree now.
*sigh*


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 1, 2016)

I pulled the mulberry today to let the poor thing try and recuperate:





Maybe I should have named this thread "Odin's mouth-Where plants go to die."


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 5, 2016)

THEY ARE COMING BACK!!!!!!

See that tiny sprout immediately to the right of the right twig? It's the raspberry, fighting it's way back! YAY!!!



And do you see those tiny (blurry) buds on this twig? The Muscadine is coming back too! DOUBLE YAY!!!




The other raspberry is leafing out between some of the strawberry plants



And everything out of Odin's reach is green and glorious.




Today I am going to do some reseeding (as always) and move some more plants into the greenhouse. I think we will stick with aloe and opuntia today since I have an over abundance of both.
I also ordered more plantain seeds (english and common) along with more thistle and dandelion as I was nearly out. I am sure he will appreciate them for the 8 seconds it will take him to destroy them as soon as they sprout.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 13, 2016)

New present for me!
My little shelving unit by the deck door was overflowing with plants, so I found this on sale for $31 at Lowes! Bonus that it is on wheels so I can move it around more easily than the little shelves. YAY me!



Notice the sad, two leaf twig on the top shelf? Yeah, that is the mulberry that Odin destroyed, but it is slowly recovering.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 31, 2016)

Odin's Gma said:


> New present for me!
> My little shelving unit by the deck door was overflowing with plants, so I found this on sale for $31 at Lowes! Bonus that it is on wheels so I can move it around more easily than the little shelves. YAY me!
> View attachment 167507
> 
> ...


Hurray! More of Odin's adventures!! 

Now that spring is slowly returning, I was thinking of improving the shade and sight barriers in my outdoor enclosure. I see you found a dwarf mulberry. I am looking for one too, the _dwarf_ part is very important -- so that it doesn't out-compete my other plants! Where did you find yours and about how big is it supposed to get? Is yours still growing well?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 2, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Hurray! More of Odin's adventures!!
> 
> Now that spring is slowly returning, I was thinking of improving the shade and sight barriers in my outdoor enclosure. I see you found a dwarf mulberry. I am looking for one too, the _dwarf_ part is very important -- so that it doesn't out-compete my other plants! Where did you find yours and about how big is it supposed to get? Is yours still growing well?


I got this one from the same (awesome) grower I have gotten my banana plants from, http://www.greenhousebusiness.com/bananaplants.html but it doesn't look like he has any mulberry at this time.  
And yes, it is rebounding pretty well despite Odin's attempt to destroy it, 




everything does better when it is safe from the Mighty's beak!





I have also ordered from this vendor : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V5015NA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

The remaining one (that Odin didn't eat) was planted outside last summer, I wanted to see if it would survive here, and with our mild winter, there may be hope!
I have read that they can be kept to about 2 feet with regular pruning, which in our situations certainly won't be a problem


----------



## Taylor T. (Apr 2, 2016)

how are the Popsicle stick fences holding up to The Mighty Odin's wrath?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 2, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> how are the Popsicle stick fences holding up to The Mighty Odin's wrath?


Although he regularly knocks them askew, they are still holding!



Which, of course, does not please Odin







But snacks can improve his mood, temporarily. Especially a bit of spring mix with a tiny bit of grated opuntia fruit on it.

He likes to pretend it's the blood of his enemies.



And, despite the fact that he has not taken down a whole banana plant recently, he has still managed to eat quite well, which is why I can't even attempt to pick him up with one hand anymore.




And the greenhouse looks pretty much the same. Every time something grows, he eats it, so even with his daily salads I am seeding once or twice a week., but spring is here, so in no time he will be destroying the yard AND the greenhouse! 




I am going to have to buy more seeds in bulk.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 2, 2016)

Odin's Gma said:


> I got this one from the same (awesome) grower I have gotten my banana plants from, http://www.greenhousebusiness.com/bananaplants.html but it doesn't look like he has any mulberry at this time.
> And yes, it is rebounding pretty well despite Odin's attempt to destroy it,
> View attachment 169202
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the tips! I will check out the banana plant guy and email him.  Your Odin garden looks great!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 10, 2016)

I pulled the remaining banana plant from Odin's enclosure after the "fire" and moved it outside for the summer along with the two I kept away from his mighty beak. Now I have banana babies! I guess Odin will get another one (or three) in his enclosure after all this fall!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 10, 2016)

Odin's Gma said:


> I pulled the remaining banana plant from Odin's enclosure after the "fire" and moved it outside for the summer along with the two I kept away from his mighty beak. Now I have banana babies! I guess Odin will get another one (or three) in his enclosure after all this fall!
> View attachment 183166
> View attachment 183167
> View attachment 183168


Looking good! Can't wait to see more photos! Little Odin must be gettin' big! I will have to check out your other posts (I've been busy with graduation and wedding stuff)!  Stevie says hello to his friend to the NW, well, he does when he's not cranky, hehe!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Aug 11, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see more photos! Little Odin must be gettin' big! I will have to check out your other posts (I've been busy with graduation and wedding stuff)!  Stevie says hello to his friend to the NW, well, he does when he's not cranky, hehe!


He may not be big, but he sure isn't tiny anymore! 5 pounds and about 8-9 inches long.
His attitude has not improved though, I think he heard me saying he would only get one or two banana plants, and he wants to know why he can't have them all...and I think he means business!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2016)

Lovely fellow's certainly growing well. 
Splendid photos.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 2, 2016)

Now to find a way to cram all these plants in my house. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 2, 2016)

Odin's Gma said:


> Now to find a way to cram all these plants in my house. Hmmmmmmmm
> View attachment 188379
> View attachment 188380


Banana tree turned out wonderfully!  The _Opuntia_ looks awesome too. Great job on the plants; another successful year!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 3, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Banana tree turned out wonderfully!  The _Opuntia_ looks awesome too. Great job on the plants; another successful year!!


Yeah, until he gets his beak on them!


----------

